# Acronym glossary?



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

What about having a (locked) sticky post in one of the forums (not sure which one would fit best) for all the common acronyms that people use on the site? I sometimes see people asking what DH or TOM means, and think it would be a great way to gather them all in one spot so we can refer people there.

I think it should be one post that the mods can update so it stays nice and clean. I would be happy to kick this one off if there is interest.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I think that's a great idea...the first time I saw TOM I thought how do they know his name?!


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree. I have no idea what half of them mean. What's IMO?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool. I've got a list going. If anyone has any specific ones to add, PM me and I will get it on the list.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We've actually had one, although not easy to find:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html

Let me know what we need to add to it, and where you think we should put it.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I looked for one but didn't see it. Thanks! No need for my list then.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe putting a reference to the link in here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...117-posting-guidelines-please-read-first.html

I thought I had seen one in here but went back to look and could not find it....but assumed it was under the general area.

I'd add OW/TOW, OM/TOM since those are (unfortunately) frequently used.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok, I added your suggestions. Thanks!


----------

